# مراكز تدريب فى مصر ل pmp



## محمدشروفتى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواننا الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء افادتى بالمراكز التى تعطى دورات ال pmp فى مصر حيث اننى سالت بالجامعة الامريكية ولكن للاسف بيعطوا الدور على مدة 10 اسابيع وهى مدة طويلة جدا حيث اننى فى اجازة والوقت ضيق
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم 
هناك بعض المراكز الموجودة فى القاهرة ويتم تدريس هذا الكورس من خلالها ومنها
cmcs واعتقد انك لو بحثت من خلال النت علي المركز هتلاقية 
وهناك مركز أخر وهو pm house وايضا تستطيع الوصول اليه من خلال النت
بس هى المشكله فى حاجة مهمة 
1 - المدرب الى يدرس هذا الكورس
2 - المكان 
3 - ميعاد الكورس ( هو 35 pdu أو بمعنى أخربسيط 35 ساعة تدريس )
وانصحك ان تقرا الكورس الاول وهو متوفر باللغة العربية والانجليزية على مااعتقدمتوفر فى المنتدى حتى تستطيع اخذ فكرة وبعدين تأخذ الكورس وانصحك بان مايكونش الكورس سريع حتى لايهرب منك وتلاحظ ان كل الكورس دخل فى بعضة 
مع مراعاه ان الامتحان تم تعديله بدأ من 31/8/2011
وبالتوفيق


----------



## حاتم زكي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ ايهاب و الأخ محمد .. أنا من المقيمين بدولة كندا و عندى خبرة واسعة فى تدريب المحترفين لهذا الامتحان و توصيلهم للنجاح باذن الله و لى طريقة مميزة أتبعها هنا فى عملى الخاص للوصول لذلك بدون أجور اضافية و لا التجارة الدارجة التى تتبعها مراكز التدريب. بعد الثورة المصرية المباركة قررت أن أرتحل الى القاهرة للبدء بتجربة تدريس نفس الكورس بنفس الطريقة المتبعة هنا و لكن فى مصر. أرجو مراسلتى على الخاص لعلى أستطيع افادتك. باذن الله سأقوم بأول تدريب فى منتصف نوفمبر ان شاء الله عز وجل.


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وتوصل بالسلامه ياأخ حاتم نفع الله بك مصر والمسلمين


----------



## amr_digital (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه االه وبركاتة الاخ المهندس/ حاتم انا اعمل فى المدينة المنورة وانشاء الله نازل مصر يوم 3/11/2011 م ارجوا من سيادتكم التكرم وحجز مكان لى فى الكورس ارجوا الاهتمام


----------



## Aboomar elmasry (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*ابحث عن كتاب (The PMP Exam- How to pass on your first try- Andy Crowe- 4th Ed)

ارجوا المساعدة,,,,,,,,*


----------



## mostafa afify (29 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس حاتم يا ريت يبقى فى اي وسيلة اتصال لو عاوزين نسجل معاك و الله الموفق


----------



## hmt241 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/Aldarayn موقع ملتقى الدارين المجانى دورات تعليم عن بعد .....


----------



## حاتم زكي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

أهلا بكم،
لكل من يريد دورة التحضير للامتحان أرجو مراسلتى على صفحتى على الفيس بوك Hatem Zaki

https://www.facebook.com/Aldarayn?sk=app_106878476015645#!/profile.php?id=815261123

حاتم


----------



## عمرو توفيـــق (3 فبراير 2013)

شركة Knowledge بالقاهرة تقدم كورسات PMP ، وعندهم مدربين مميزين بجد. 
راجع الرابط التالي: PMP Preparation Course


----------

